# Knee arthroscopy w/removal of hardware & bone graft of tunnels CPT?



## BSO (Apr 17, 2009)

What would you code:

Knee arthroscopy with the removal of hardware and bone grafts of tunnels.  This procedure is in prep for the ACL and does not include the ACL.

We are baffled.


*Thank you so much!!!*


----------



## Bella Cullen (Apr 17, 2009)

I would probably do 29874.


----------



## BSO (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you so much for the reply, but that code is just for the removal of hardware, and according to the doctor, the major part of the surgery is the bone grafts of tunnels.

If anyone has any other ideas, we would really appreciate it.


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 20, 2009)

*Acl*

i had a dr do a 29881 and while he was doing that he did prep-work for a ACL revision and I too was stumped.

What I did was bill the 29881 and then a few weeks later billed out the 29888 revision w/o the 22 modifier. So I agree with ILuvRock's assesment.

Just my thoughts but I couldn't find a CPT code that tunneling.


----------

